# Pricing Help



## Aura Lawns (Jan 10, 2014)

I have 2 driveways that take about 30 min each and I am charging $30 each plus salting. I am using a mower with a straight plow, do these prices seem reasonable?

Thanks!

:usflag:


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Are you making money above your overhead?


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

That sounds pretty cheap For something that takes 30 minutes to do one driveway. Most plow guys would charge at a minimum 35-40 for a 5 minute driveway. But using a mower you will be able to charge less but iI'd charge more than 30


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Doesn't matter how long it takes. It's worth a given amount per sq ft. It intakes him 30 minutes.Thats a dollar a minute. If I can do it in 5 with the truck and plow I run is it worth only $5? That's the idea of running equipment that's the most efficient for the job at hand.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Good point but sometimes you can't base it just off sq ft because some small lots can take a lot longer because they are more tedious


----------



## Aura Lawns (Jan 10, 2014)

I am covering al of my costs and overhead the driveways are all 2 cars by 1 car in size and none of them are too steep. I should clarify they take approx 30 min now using my BR600 and a shovel i am purchasing a mower and using that to plow instead so time will decrease!


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Aura Lawns;1924246 said:


> I am covering al of my costs and overhead the driveways are all 2 cars by 1 car in size and none of them are too steep. I should clarify they take approx 30 min now using my BR600 and a shovel i am purchasing a mower and using that to plow instead so time will decrease!


Don't forget the tire chains and weights


----------



## Aura Lawns (Jan 10, 2014)

Way ahead of you


----------



## Aura Lawns (Jan 10, 2014)

cid:0592A4DD-6F3A-4C36-BFB8-A6FBE9D5C592


----------

